# Sewing thermal drapes



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Has anyone here sewn your own thermal drapes? I don't want the light completely blocked, and so wondered about using a cotton/polyester fabric and lining it with one of those emergency reflective blankets that are so cheap. Any reason why you don't think that would work? I need to reflect the sun's heat in the summer and hold in the heat in the winter. The thermal drapes I've seen so far also block out too much light, and I hate a dark house. I already have thermal roll up blinds up that block 70% of the sun, but that isn't enough in the summer, and I also need something to minimize heat loss in the winter.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Those reflective blankets aren't very heavy (though I wonder if you could basically fuse them to the fabric for strength?) but I think they're probably heavy enough to block light...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

ErinP said:


> Those reflective blankets aren't very heavy (though I wonder if you could basically fuse them to the fabric for strength?) but I think they're probably heavy enough to block light...


They are translucent, which is why I wondered if they might work behind a light-coloured fabric. They are supposed to reflect up to 70% of heat. Has anyone tried using them?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never used them in that fashion, but I did use one to make a thermal bag one time. It got brittle really fast, I guess from being exposed to the heat from dishes out of the oven. Of course, hanging in a window would not be that hot, so it might not be an issue. It also tended to start tearing right where it had been stitched. It was almost like the stitch line served as a tear-here perforation kind of thing, lol. 

I'm also not sure it would really give you the outcome you're hoping for. Part of the function of thermal drapes in blocking out heat or cold is their thickness and density, and you just wouldn't have that from a lightweight fabric and the tissue-paper thin reflective blanket. I think it might also still block out more light than you think. I had a friend who used one like a windshield reflector, and when he put it in the window it made it pretty dark inside the truck. 

I'm with you, I don't like the way thermal drapes make it so dark, but I just bought some at Bed, Bath and Beyond (half off - $15 a panel, with one plenty wide enough for my window) to block a couple of west-facing windows, and it's made a huge difference in the heat in those rooms and keeping the temp down. They're very nice, and I couldn't have made my own for $15. Let us know how it works if you do try it though...enquiring minds want to know, lol. Good luck!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you. I know the mylar blocks out some light, but does let some through, but I hadn't considered that it might tear at the seams. I just noticed the post on JoAnn Fabric's warm windows. Although it is quite pricey, even on sale, I might go with something like that.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Having the curtain seal the window completely so that a convection current can't be started is more important that what fabric you use.

http://www.econogics.com/busys/wnquilt.htm

Use two pair of curtains. The insulating pair in front so they can be open during the day to allow light to enter. Use the lighter, privacy drape against the window. Pull the insulating at night to conserve energy.

Or use bubble wrap on the window to keep the warm air away from the window. The bubble wrap would allow light into the room.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/bubblewrap.htm


----------

